# AF BEFORE TEST DAY ????



## katio (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi...

My test day is the 4th Oct.. but AF started on Friday   the hospital have told me to continue with the cyclogest and do the test next week ? WHY ? 

Its not worked so why continue...

Has any one else been through this xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

When did you have EC and ET ? If you're not due to test until Oct 4 then that's still another 6 days to go so I'm assuming you're only just half way through the 2ww.

There's lots of ladies who get some bleeding and spotting during 2ww and still go on to get BFPs. The reason your clinic have advised you to keep using the progesterone support (cyclogest) is because you have to give your embies a chance to implant and there could be a number of reasons why you're bleeding.

Whilst slightly different situation, my friend had completely normal full flow periods for over 6mths and had no symptoms, no weight gain...no signs at all that she was pregnant, until she was 6mths and she noticed she was putting on a little weight and her period went a bit wierd....she found out she was pg but wasn't until scan she found out exactly how far gone she was ! Her son is now a happy and healthy 13 year old !

If you have a read of the 2ww board you'll see there's plenty of women on there who've had bleeding and tested early because of this and got BFNs but then continued with the progesterone, tested on the official test day and got a BFP.

Why don't you join the other ladies on the 2ww board who are going through same as you...here's the link to thread for women who are having treatment in Sept/Oct and are currently in their 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158127.60

Please don't give up yet......

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## katio (Aug 17, 2006)

I had the EC on the 15th and the ET on the 17th, so yes I am half way through. I will continue but this feels like a full period, I was hoping it was spotting but im sure its not...

Thanks for your stories Its given me a little bit of hope which I desperately needed  

My Mum had periods when he was pg with my sister funnily enough she only knew she was pg went she went to the docs feeling poorly so you never know xx

Thanks again Ill have a look at that link


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

It's so difficult isn't it?

I had the same thing on both my fresh IVF cycles - full on AF on day 7 and 9 post ET. Clinic insisted I carry on with cyclogest and re-test on official test day. I knew in my heart that it had not worked (I think you get to know your own body) but I also knew that if there was even the slightest glimmer of hope then of course I had to carry on with the progesterone. It's awful because you want to draw a line under it and move on, and you can't....

But as Minxy says, there _are_ success stories and some people do go on to get their BFP on test day, so I guess if there's even a small chance, it's worth a few more days of cyclogest and sticking with it

Sending you lots of luck and 
Hope things work out for you,
Suitcase
x


----------



## katio (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi..

I think your right I need to just continue and get to Saturday then see what happens.
I keep praying I might be that lucky one....    

Thanks for your kind words xx

Good Luck with your scan xx


----------

